# yes i have goats



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

yes ladies i do have goats.have a nanny an a billy.the billy stays in a kennel because he loves to get out.getting out isnt bad.but he goes in the garage an piggs out on feed.an makes a big mess.need to raise the fence up more.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I guess if you know the joys of trying to keep a goat penned, there could be a chance you have some!
Mine could not get to the feed, but they loved my rose bushes, hanging out on the front deck and getting their heads stuck in the yard fence!
During hay season, they felt they should be in the field with me and the dogs! If you have never tried mowing a field, while trying not to mow goats, you've really missed some fun!


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 10, 2009)

that's why my hubby says no to goats. the getting out stuff and getting into others people's yard. i need to hear about the good stuff.one of the 4h has one i ask about visiting it. we use to have goats at the fair but last year was the last one. so i missed out on it. was going to get a free one but wasn,t ready for it.send some pics of your goats if you get a chance.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

well i like the knotthead goats.but as said they will drive you crazy.all i need todo is raise the fence a tad.an prob should be fixxed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 10, 2009)

Put a roof on it and then you won't have to worry about it learning to climb the fence instead of jumping it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

roofing a 90 by 60 pen would be rough


----------



## Thewife (Feb 10, 2009)

We ended running a hot wire in the one pen, it kept them in!
But, once they ate everything in that pen, I tried to put them out to pasture! Since they wanted to be in the yard with us, they found new ways, faster than we could fix them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 10, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> roofing a 90 by 60 pen would be rough


Then you could do like we did for a dog, put just a 2 ft wide slanted roof around the perimeter. Slant it inside.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

thats what i do when i raise the fence.


----------



## pokacow (Feb 10, 2009)

They are just too smart for their own good! Mine loves to be with us & will do anything to be there! He also loves to play with the dog across the street, specially if she is stuck inside her fence..he runs & does that jump/twist they do in the air & pronks around taunting her.  He can jump 3-4 ft & learned to climb wire fences, even chain link. I had to hotwire it  bottom, middle & top.  Why they insist on eating your roses & honeysuckle instead of blackberries & weeds...  J


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 10, 2009)

they eat things you dont want them to.because they know it makes you madd.an they think its funny.


----------



## bill (Feb 11, 2009)

we have goats to but my boys stay put i have some young does that get out but they don't go any where


----------



## barefoot okie (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a Nanny and two babies... so far i have been able to keep them in a large pen without trying to get out..the babies are more friendly than the mommy goat...they are always crying for a treat when they see me or my daughter outside or can hear us from afar.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 30, 2009)

to the herd


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 30, 2009)

goats can be lots of fun.an lots of headache as you can see from my post.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 1, 2009)

I'd only really want goats for one reason...  Brush control and meat.  TWO reasons, brush control, meat and milk.  THREE reasons...

(Monty Python reference, for those of you who enjoy that sort of thing.)

I've always wanted goats.  A big billy goat to keep the neighbors away.    (In case my neighbors are reading this, JK)


----------



## alba (May 18, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone try putting a bird nest over the pen attached to the fence at the top with wire?
You could put a big post or 2 in the middle so it is high in the middle like a tent so you can still walk around in there.
You can get bird nets like 150x150 even.


----------

